
Use Any Language In AWS Lambda (Plus Official Ruby Support) - seanvm
https://blog.vanmulligen.ca/2018/use-any-language-with-aws-lambda/
======
jetset15
Damn, the lambda layers feature is super cool. By far some big downsides to
lambdas besides cold starts were deployment times and dependency management.
Super cool to see they are pushing this forward!

